# How NOT to bag a spiny lobster



## WhackUmStackUm

I think I'm gonna need a bigger bag. :yes:


----------



## MillerTime

I would love to have that problem.


----------



## finfever61

Can't believe you didn't measure that little guy prior to putting him in the bag... Nice Bug!


----------



## JoeZ

That's hilarious. That thing is a monster.


----------



## Orion45

HAHAHA. Reminded me of this cartoon.

Nice bug. :thumbup:


----------



## Burnt Drag

What about this one? It wouldn't fit in a lobster bag.


----------



## jim t

I bet it tasted even better thanks to story...

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## toobad4u

I was waiting for it to jump out of his hands on the boat and back into the water. Good video though.

Stephen


----------



## fishn4fun

Dang that thing is a beast


----------



## kanaka

That's a biggun. :notworthy: Bet you sucked half your air down during that struggle.


----------



## Aquahollic

I think I passed you guys yesterday around 1 or 2 pm. Were you out at the Timberholes area? I passed a Glacier Bay with a dive flag up.


John


----------



## Dynamic

Burnt Drag said:


> What about this one? It wouldn't fit in a lobster bag.


Damn Jim!!!.....Is that little Eric???.....That's a monster Bug!!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Aquahollic said:


> I think I passed you guys yesterday around 1 or 2 pm. Were you out at the Timberholes area? I passed a Glacier Bay with a dive flag up.
> 
> 
> John


Yep, that was us.


----------



## Plattinum

That was fun to watch. Thanks.


----------

